# Boerbeols?



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Anyone have any experience with this breed?

I've posted before about a guardian/watch type dog. I've looked at this breed before - but the huge price tag was way out of reach before. Now they're back on my radar.

I've looked at quite a few breeder websites. 

Anyone have any first hand knowledge of this breed?

Quoted from wikipedia _"The protective character of the Boerboel is still evident and is much sought after, as is the calm, stable, and confident composure of the breed. The dogs are obedient and intelligent and have strong territorial instincts. The Boerboel remains the guarding breed of choice amongst current day farmers and is very popular for the same reason in urban communities."_


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

No idea, but WOW, they look awesome! 

Never heard of that breed before, but they are definately on my "someday" list after reading about them all day!


----------



## antheat (Feb 24, 2009)

They are the South African farmdog - question is whether you frequently have visitors or not.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

We don't have frequent strange visitors. Mostly my father & mother in-law, my aunt & mom. One neighbor girl. 

From what I've read, if they are socialized enough & trained well enough, they are able to be on "low" when you invite some one in.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't think they are really livestock guards. More man fighters. Be really sure about what you are getting into.


----------



## rowan57 (Sep 30, 2009)

Yup, freakin love 'em. I lived in Zimbabwe for a while, and the farm I stayed on had Boerboel's, 1 female, and 1 giant male. They are not really a livestock dog. They are more of a guard dog. To give you an idea of how strong they are: 

The male on the farm had a taste for the ladies in the near town when they were in heat, only there was a 15ft fence between him and them (and the top leaned in). He jumped it every night. The owners tied a boat anchor around his neck at night. The next morning, he was hanging one side of the fence, the anchor the other (----ed but no worse for wear). 

Another story:

2 weeks after I moved to Zim I crashed my motorbike in front of the female boerboel. I cut my leg up pretty bad. That evening, sitting and watching tv, she would come round about every 15 minutes, look at me, make sure I was ok, and then move on.

You have to be super-alpha-male. They are extremely intelligent dogs but could be incredibly dangerous in the wrong hands. The male the farm owned had about a 65cm head, and jaws that could probably crush a human head comfortably. 

Having said that, I love love love them, and were i ever looking for a big guard dog for a farm, it would be this one.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

most in the USA are junk from SA BYBs. regardless of what history you hear, the boerboel was really built in the 70s & 80s when terrorism and violence ran high from communist insurrection in Rhodesia & SA. they were built to be man killers and are well capable if necessary. if you're okay w/being on alert 90% of the time and have a REAL strong personality & live in a violent area (meth cooking area for example), then by all means get a couple of good ones and be confident in your safety.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I dont know how they are in Africa, but I absolutely hate what they are here in USA.

I have met only 3, and all of them are man biters. 2 out of the 3 have no problem biting family members. The one is owned by a very in charge man that is very good at training. It is hard to train out what they have been bred so strongly for.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

like i said most in the USA are junk from BYBs & even puppymillers in SA


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Like the Fila another 'macho' breed that has been hyped up and unfortunately landed in some wrong hands from sounds of it. In their day I am sure, a good breed for a specific purpose....but is that the purpose you need? The trick is for you, finding a trustworthy breeder with a good strain of Boers, otherwise I agree with above posters you could be biting off more than you can chew (lol no pun intended). I'd really do my homework first.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I don't think they are really livestock guards. More man fighters. Be really sure about what you are getting into.


Agree with this. Any time I heard the word Boerboel in SA it was in a negative light or with a great amount of trepidation and respect. Be prepared to monitor the dog around *everyone* who is not the Alpha, no matter how well the dog knows them.

Granted, they can be really great dogs, but please be sure you know what you're getting into.

http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-courts/woman-savaged-by-dogs-1.1020122

http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-courts/dog-put-down-after-mauling-man-1.746530

http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-courts/dog-attack-leads-to-r1m-claim-1.746625

http://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/boerboel-attacks-on-kids-on-rise-1.474476

http://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/woman-attacked-by-daughter-s-dog-1.455041

If you do have the time and self discipline to work with this dog on a daily basis, both in training and exercise, he will make an awesome personal (aka, human) guard dog, but you can *never* decide he is well enough trained and let your guard down.


----------

